# Problema con Convertidor de señal AUDIO-VIDEO a RF



## yisnier (Abr 26, 2007)

Saludos a todos:

Escribo a este foro con el ánimo de encontrar ayuda o colaboración con un problema que se me presento con un convertidor de Audio-Video a RF. La situación es que para hacerlo utilice un Video Juego (creo que es un Nintendo) incluso el convertidor tiene su propia fuente de alimentación con un regulador 7805. Solamente tuve que separarlo del Video Juego y hacer la conexión de los cables AV y RF utilizando como prueba  la señal AV de salida de un video VHS y de esta manera la imagen en el TV se veía perfecta. Sin embargo cuando hice la prueba con la señal AV de un DVD la imagen se ve con una llovizna permanente y cuando se apaga el DVD se le quita la llovizna y cuando lo vuelvo a encender regresa la llovizna en la pantalla de la TV aunque se ve y se oye lo que reproduce el DVD. Pensé en algún tipo de interferencia en la señal de video, pero me gustaría que si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con este tipo de problema y tiene en sus manos alguna solución practica le agradecería muchísimo su colaboración y ayuda. 

Desde ya muchísimas gracias por su atención......


----------



## eduardo espalter (May 19, 2007)

la llovisna que se te presenta puede deberse a varias causas. como decis que probaste con un video yse veia bien porba a alimentar el conversor con una baetria separado de la Alimentacion de alterna para verificar que no sea la fuente del dvd que te mete inteferencia . en caso de quesea eso proba a poner filtro de entrada en la alimentacion de alterna (220 o 110 vac)
Si pones solo la señal de video te aparece con lluvia ?

Tambien puede ser que por la señal de video del dvd que le ingresas se te esten filtrando señales espureas por lo cual deberias poner un filtro pasabajos de 6Mhz ya que la señal generada es de un conversor digital a analogico y te puede generar espueras en el converosr pero no el el tv que tiene filtros 

Verifica si podes con un osciloscopio los niveles de audio y video del vhs y del dvd para compararlas


----------

